# question about the morning after drinking



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

do you ever find yourself super anxious after a night of heavy drinking i mean to the point of almost crying? and nothing you do helps?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

get the kleenex out prplchknz drank last night


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Convex said:


> get the kleenex out prplchknz drank last night


I don't know you so why are you being snipey at me?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

prplchknz said:


> I don't know you so why are you being snipey at me?


sorry i don't know you either ma'am please refrain from replying i'm trying to mind my own business


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

prpl please i was joking and trying to make u laugh


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Convex said:


> View attachment 829023
> 
> 
> prpl please i was joking and trying to make u laugh


sorry but i've had a horrible week


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

prplchknz said:


> sorry but i've had a horrible week


cheer up, feel better i understand


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I can't say this is something I really experience, but I don't get to drink all that often. Maybe just a little bit of worry that I could have made an ass of myself, but I usually feel pretty good after managing to be social. If it's anxiety over what you might have done the night before it's always best to remember the people around you were blind drunk too, so you would've all been on the same wavelength. The only thing they'll think about the morning after is how good a time you all had. And in the event that you did do something embarassing, own it. At the time it was something you and your friends had great fun with, so it's just a funny story for you all to remember and have a laugh about in the future, the same way they do with their embarassing stories. It just makes you more of a member of the group, brings you closer together to have embarassing memories you share. Think of it that way.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Pizzafari said:


> I can't say this is something I really experience, but I don't get to drink all that often. Maybe just a little bit of worry that I could have made an ass of myself, but I usually feel pretty good after managing to be social. If it's anxiety over what you might have done the night before it's always best to remember the people around you were blind drunk too, so you would've all been on the same wavelength. The only thing they'll think about the morning after is how good a time you all had. And in the event that you did do something embarassing, own it. At the time it was something you and your friends had great fun with, so it's just a funny story for you all to remember and have a laugh about in the future, the same way they do with their embarassing stories. It just makes you more of a member of the group, brings you closer together to have embarassing memories you share. Think of it that way.


it's not what i might've done though it's like the world is ending i'm never gonna feel better


----------



## Antalya (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes. Which is why I can’t heavily drink anymore which is sad to me but better than feeling fearful and anxious and like my body has been run over by a truck


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

prplchknz said:


> do you ever find yourself super anxious after a night of heavy drinking i mean to the point of almost crying? and nothing you do helps?


I think it's something about the way alcohol affects anxiety?

I remember reading that it tends to increase anxiety especially over time, but I'm not going to look that up.

You might try magnesium and b vitamins, maybe some coconut water or something to help rehydrate. Idk. Maybe doing a meditation will help--also just rest, take care of yourself, and it'll pass.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Nah I'm just super chipper in the morning and by about 2 PM I look like living hell and can barely function.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Not unless I wake up in a cell. I'm grumpy and gruff and generally unpleasant to be around, but I can't recall having anxiety issues.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Perhaps you should start exploring alternatives to drinking, when you are going through shitty times. 

It's not a good long term solution.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Aridela said:


> Perhaps you should start exploring alternatives to drinking, when you are going through shitty times.
> 
> It's not a good long term solution.


Except that I rarely drink


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

prplchknz said:


> Except that I rarely drink


Keep it that way.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

No because after a night of heavy drinking I drink more


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Here's a little known trick. Pop a few charcoal capsules in your mouth before going to sleep, and down it with lots of water. 

Since I started doing that, I never have a hangover. 

@Convex


> prpl please i was joking and trying to make u laugh


It's hard being an ESTP, isn't it. Sigh. I'm thinking about just changing my type to ESTP. Then no one will be confused about me anymore.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nope. Just a wicked headache filled with the dry taste of regret. Either you learn to not drink so much, or you accept the consequences.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

No anxiety, but I feel like poop if I don't drink a glass of water as well as take some activated charcoal and or ginger beer before bed and have a Gatorade waiting for me in the morning.


----------

